# P21 and notice of assessment



## kermit291 (5 Jul 2009)

Hi everyone

I am a bit confused and hope someone can help me. I am about to apply for a 3rd level maintenance grant. The form states that P21 and notice of assessment are required to support application. I was a PAYE worker in 2008 (the year under scrutiny) and I also had some self employed income. 

I filled out a form 11 for 2008 declaring all income (PAYE and self employed income) and have just a few days ago got my Notice of Assessment for 2008. I did not get a P21. It was my understanding as someone in my circumstances (with self employed income) would not be entitled to a P21, and that only people whose income was solely PAYE would get a P21. 

Now I am stressed because I thought I had all my documentation in order for my grant application. Is it possible for someone in my circumstances to get a P21 and if so, how long does it take generally to get one? I should mention that I got my notice of assessment when I called personally to the tax office and the staff member just printed a copy and stamped it in front of me. She did say that they would be sending it out in the post. I was wondering if perhaps the P21 would be automatically posted out as well.

Any advice / information would be very much appreciated


----------



## Gervan (5 Jul 2009)

Yes you can get a P21, but it will not issue automatically. If you deal with Revenue through ROS you should be able to apply for one there. Otherwise phone them.
I have known it take weeks, but that was a paper application; usually things move faster from an electronic request.
This may help you [broken link removed]


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Jul 2009)

A P21 is only issued via PAYE where all income is PAYE based. A Notice of Assessment covers non-PAYE income also. A Notice of Assessment takes the place of a P21 where there is non-PAYE income. You do not have to supply both a Notice of Assessment and a P21 as they are essentially the same thing. What the grant authorities are looking for is a document from Revenue which shows all the income and the tax balancing for the year.


----------



## rocketballs (11 Jul 2009)

Hi, I myself am in a similar position to the OP. I am also trying to get documentation together for maintenance grant and i am running out of time due to people(including accountants unbelievably) and offices giving misleading information to me over a number of months. Basically, i believe i now need a notice of assesment for year ending 2008 as my father is self-employed. he also doesnt do much work as he is not well the last few years. however, he is still self employed.My mother is a PAYE worker.?the latest notice of assesmnet we have is to Dec 2007, however my mother informed me she got this done last october 2008. none of us are particularly good at taxes etc... and we are all confused so wondering if somebody could help us?.

 does everybody have to have a tax return done for year ending 2008? or, as we may/may not have been misinformed again, do different people have different tax years, ie. october-october rather than the normal january-december? any help would be greatly appreciated, because i can not get my grand without this notice of assesment ending year 2008 as i have been informed by the VEC. Thanks everybody


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Jul 2009)

rocketballs said:


> Hi, I myself am in a similar position to the OP. I am also trying to get documentation together for maintenance grant and i am running out of time due to people(including accountants unbelievably) and offices giving misleading information to me over a number of months. Basically, i believe i now need a notice of assesment for year ending 2008 as my father is self-employed. he also doesnt do much work as he is not well the last few years. however, he is still self employed.My mother is a PAYE worker.?the latest notice of assesmnet we have is to Dec 2007, however my mother informed me she got this done last october 2008. none of us are particularly good at taxes etc... and we are all confused so wondering if somebody could help us?.
> 
> does everybody have to have a tax return done for year ending 2008? or, as we may/may not have been misinformed again, do different people have different tax years, ie. october-october rather than the normal january-december? any help would be greatly appreciated, because i can not get my grand without this notice of assesment ending year 2008 as i have been informed by the VEC. Thanks everybody


 
You will need a 2008 Notice of Assessment if you are a dependent and your parent's income is needed on the form. Self-employed taxpayers have until 31 October 2009 ( or 17 November 2009 if filed online) to file their 2008 tax returns with Revenue. However some will have their 2008 returns filed already and will have their Notices of Assessment. 

As your father is self-employed he needs to file his 2008 return as soon as you can. If he has an accountant then get him to see about getting whatever books/records are needed to prepare his accounts ready and get the accounts done. Your mothers P60 will be relevant and if they are jointly assessed for tax then that goes on the return also as well as anything else that may be relevant to 2008. Copies of the self-assessed accounts must go with the grant application as well as the Notice of Assesment. If you have the relevant figures to put on the return but don't have the actual return filed then that's ok, the grant people will accept the application with the relevant figures as long as you send in the Notice of Assessment as soon as it becomes available. They just need to see first if you are within the grant limits and the Notice of Assessment confirms that for them. 

On the tax year, I don't know up to what date your father was doing his returns. The tax year runs Jan - Dec but you may have a sole-trader with a different financial year. So for example if your father was doing his accounts up to say August, then it's the year ending August 2008 that is used for the tax return year Jan-Dec 2008. If he was doing them up to December then it's the year ending December 2008.  Your mothers P60 will run Jan-Dec as that is the way PAYE runs. 

I'd get onto your father's accountant ASAP as he/she will be used to the grant forms and if they file the tax return online on ROS (Revenue Online Service) the Notice of Assessment issues the following day. If it's done on paper you could be waiting weeks. Remember not everyone has all the documentation by the grant filing date. What's important is to get the forms filed with as much as you have before the filing date and the rest can follow. 

Post again if you need anything more.


----------



## rocketballs (11 Jul 2009)

Thanks Graham07 for your very detailed reply. I will try to get all sorted. My fatherdoes not actually have an accountant. as far as i am aware, my mother filed the tax return herself. I was away when this was done last year. As i have mentioned, he doesnt do much work, maybe 5-10 invoices is all he would have and he doesnt claim for anything expenses wise, its a simple case of job price minus tax paid which im almost sure is already on the invoice / document? sorry if im not making sense, i'm terrible with all tax issues and i am really trying to get this sorted asap. 

If i have any more questions, i hope its ok to ask. Thanks


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Jul 2009)

rocketballs said:


> Thanks Graham07 for your very detailed reply. I will try to get all sorted. My fatherdoes not actually have an accountant. as far as i am aware, my mother filed the tax return herself. I was away when this was done last year. As i have mentioned, he doesnt do much work, maybe 5-10 invoices is all he would have and he doesnt claim for anything expenses wise, its a simple case of job price minus tax paid which im almost sure is already on the invoice / document? sorry if im not making sense, i'm terrible with all tax issues and i am really trying to get this sorted asap.
> 
> If i have any more questions, i hope its ok to ask. Thanks


 
Ask away. Try get your mother to file 2008 as soon as she can. Keep a copy of the return and complete the grant form and get it submitted. State that the Notice of Assesment will be forwarded as soon as available. The grant people will write if they have any questions or require anything else. It is all do-able so don't worry.


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Jul 2009)

The grant application closing date is August 31st. It lines up with the leaving cert results out on August 15th so there's a very small window to get your paperwork done.  Hence the reason for getting P60 and P21 or notice of assessment well in advance. If you don't have the full paperwork ready on time you can send the application with whatever paperwork you have at the time. Enclose a note to say the rest will follow asap

Have you gone on their mailing list for an application form??????????


----------



## kermit291 (15 Jul 2009)

Hi this is the OP
Sorry I forgot to say thanks to Graham for his advice re the P21. 
Rocketballs, just to let you know that it took just over 2 weeks to get my notice of assessment and that was the paper way (slower) so I can't see how you could miss the deadline (31st August). I am waiting to apply to my county council. They are going to post out the form to me when the scheme is announced for this year. I rang the department of education today and they said any day now. I am applying as an independent mature student. Ask away if there is anything you want to know. Best of luck.


----------



## laloise (29 Jul 2009)

kermit291 said:


> Hi this is the OP
> I am waiting to apply to my county council. They are going to post out the form to me when the scheme is announced for this year.



 Hi , just wondering what you mean when you say "the scheme"and why do you have to wait for it to be announced ?    I'm in the process of the same application .


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Jul 2009)

Can I assume that "the scheme" means the income guidlines for the coming academic year 09/10


----------

